# flying dragon



## squirl033 (Aug 25, 2009)

macro? i dunno, but it's a bug, and it's a sorta close-up shot, so there... 
anyway, i was at the park a couple of weeks ago, and there wasn't much else to shoot, so i amused myself trying to catch shots of a dragonfly in flight... 40D, 400mm, 1/200 @ f/5.6


----------



## camz (Aug 25, 2009)

Wow! Very inspiring.  I don't think I've ever seen the wings this clear on a dragonfly during mid flight.


----------



## Ganoderma (Aug 25, 2009)

great shot, i could never hope for half that clarity and DOF.
honestly how many shots did you take in total?


----------



## squirl033 (Aug 25, 2009)

Ganoderma said:


> great shot, i could never hope for half that clarity and DOF.
> honestly how many shots did you take in total?



about 20... got two decent ones, this was the best.


----------



## Dagwood56 (Aug 25, 2009)

:hail::hail: Considering these little buggers move around more rapidly then bumblebees, I applaud you for getting this awesome shot! I took several hundred shots last spring and never did get the perfect bumblebee is flight and the best I've done with a dragonfly was on a bland stick when he...well, they, were preoccupied if you get my drift, you did great!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## DigitalScape (Aug 25, 2009)

Excellent in-flight capture!!  Most of my attempts result in a blur that sort of resembles a dragonfly.


----------



## plastii (Aug 26, 2009)

Great photo! Did you use manual or AF?


----------



## Overread (Aug 27, 2009)

Very good shot there and certainly not an easy subject to cath inflight (best I have is a few blurry shapes on a shot). I know a few shooters who use a 400mm lens for such work - the range really helps.

As for those interested - dragonflies have one bonus which is if you spot one they do often hover still in the air - get your camera on them then and snap away (and pray). As for bees try to see if they are frequenting a certain flower and then setyourself read to wait - you know its going to come close so wait and then try snapping - easier than chasing by far


----------



## Big (Aug 27, 2009)

Hahaha nice shot. All I can picture is you looking through the view finder while looking like a chicken running around with it's head cut off darting all around the yard to get this shot with a couple people staring at you like your crazy...


----------

